# Chanson pour une Petite Fleur



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey all!

This is the third movement to my Suite for Strings, titled "Song for a Little Flower". I can whip up some sheet music if you folks would like that. I'd love to hear your thoughts.

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/286909

I'm not sure I'm finished with this movement yet, I'm probably going to work with it further.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely! I always enjoy your work, MJTTOMB.

This one goes interesting and (for me) unexpected places, evoking feelings of sadness, and perhaps a sort of faltering hope, tainted by doubt (minor key undertones).

Very skillfully done.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks fr the feedback! I'd really appreciate some more opinions, if you guys don't mind.


----------



## Nathand (Nov 9, 2009)

Not that i'm very qualified, but I really liked the piece. There were some interesting harmonies at the begging. Anyways, I have listened to a few of your compositions and they are really great. How long have you been studying or playing music?


----------

